# Kijiji welder, better than nothing!



## Chicken lights (Feb 9, 2019)

It’s pretty basic, flux core only. I don’t know if I can convert it to be a gas mig welder yet. I have a couple projects I’m working on that a welder will be needed. I only have one 15 amp 220 circuit in the shop I rent, so unfortunately a 110v welder was in the cards.

$150 off kijiji, it’ll do for now.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 9, 2019)

Nope I think that's a flux core wire only machine.  Any of the 110 mig welders are handy to have for very light material and definitely better than nothing!  Just remember not to try to weld beyond it capabilities (IE trailer hitches etc)


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 9, 2019)

I praise my decision for a fluxcore welder purchase, its a mig also but through careless operation i melted the gas line in the “gun’s” cord. Used for so many projects its paid for itself countless times. From a wood stove and 3 vehicle exhaust systems, to tool stands etc. Pay attention to the duty cycle as that determines how long you can lay a bead. If you want a solid weld though its best to have a smaller than usual weld prep as penetration is not super great but you can put a lot of heat in and get thicker materials. On my machine because if the duty cycle i can only weld 3 minutes of 10   Unless its on thiner material.


----------



## GrayTech (Feb 9, 2019)

I have a similar size mig/flux core combo with 80% duty cycle. Works great for my needs, I mostly use the flux core wire without gas. 
There's a mod for these that converts them to DC output which improves the weld quality a lot. Just do a search if interested. Not sure if that Lincoln is AC or DC output.

Adding gas is doable and would require a solonoid valve connected to the trigger circuit. You would need to replace the leads and gun wit a mig/flux core type. This mod plus gas and regulator would cost way more than the welder though, cheaper to just buy a combo unit. 

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 10, 2019)

Of course, now I need to build or scrounge a welding cart. Anyone have any good links? 

Thanks guys


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 10, 2019)

I've built so many welding stands over the years (because I'm cheap) and always start with a princess auto furniture moving dolly, one that has all 4 wheels on swivel. Add a piece of plywood on top and call it a day. Once you add a gas bottle the game changes as you need to support or counter the weight

Cord hangers are a nice imho as when I'm welding the cords are unravelled for use. 

I'm hind sight , I should wait for the princess auto 69 dollar special and buy a couple ......



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 10, 2019)

I picked up one of these KickingHorse™ F130 IGBT Inverter Flux Core Gasless MIG Welders.  $200 + Tax landed.






Works ok.  All that I have done with it thus far is prove that I have absolutely no natural welding talent what so ever. LOL.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 10, 2019)

Welding is definitely one of those things that the more you do and practice the better you are, I don't think many people are natural born welders.  I took a welding course in college and actually became pretty good and knew stuff, but because I don't do a lot anymore my welding skills are just passable now.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 10, 2019)

Even with 6 months not welding, I really need top practice before I do any weldding, just to get the techniques back.


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 10, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> I picked up one of these KickingHorse™ F130 IGBT Inverter Flux Core Gasless MIG Welders.  $200 + Tax landed.
> 
> View attachment 4334
> 
> ...


That’s a great deal on the welder!

Just to be clear, I found your comment about natural welding ability funny, as in haha funny!

I’m no natural welder either, I won’t be posting up any of my early efforts unless we start a weld of shame thread


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 10, 2019)

Chicken lights said:


> That’s a great deal on the welder!
> 
> Just to be clear, I found your comment about natural welding ability funny, as in haha funny!
> 
> I’m no natural welder either, I won’t be posting up any of my early efforts unless we start a weld of shame thread



https://kickinghorsewelders.ca/inde...t_machines_info&cPath=125_133&products_id=440

No offence taken with regard to your comment. 

This welding thing is way more difficult than I ever imagined.  My biggest problem is that even with auto darkening lenses I can't see the path I want the bead to follow.  Constantly wondering off the mark and having to start again.


----------



## Brian Ross (Feb 10, 2019)

This may sound kind of stupid but when I got my welder and auto darkening hood I was having the same problem with not being able to see where I was going with the weld bead. I could see fine before the shade darkened (the grind mode) but as soon as the arc started I couldn't see anything. It turns out that the new hood had one of those plastic protective coatings that you peel off on the outside (which I had removed) and one on the inside (which I hadn't). Once I realized that there was a film on the inside and removed it, I could see 100% better when I was welding. 

What I thought was bad eyes turned out to be a simple thing to fix.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 10, 2019)

Brian Ross said:


> Once I realized that there was a film on the inside and removed it, I could see 100% better when I was welding.



Thanks for the heads up.  I just checked my helmet, no plastic protective coatings found on the lenses.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 11, 2019)

I find that marking the path with a soap stone helps, kind of makes it jump out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 11, 2019)

Does your helmet have dials to adjust the darkness? I hate them (auto darkening) myself, and went old school with interchangable plates of slightly less shade (cringe worthy to some) i cut a 1/4” slot to see through at the top, no battery lag when they get weak, no batterys, last time i used auto darkening i kept getting flashed because of the battery being low and i cannot justify the replacement battery cost despite semi regular use. As you begin to watch the puddle form just keep it “wet” on both pieces at the same time as best you can, it took me a long time to develop my “welders wobble”, just keep practicing, possibly watch some videos on welding sheet metal (car panels) the power feed of wire machines can cause funny things to happen, to slow gets an inconsistant bead and to fast puts the wire through the puddle causing blow out and possibly ruining (especially thin) work pieces. Ive used mine to fill largeholes in pipe and on my motor cycle seat as it had a hole. 
Positively not the worst welds ive seen, my high school fab class was largely ungifted in welding and some never got it, that just meant more time at the machine for me “helping”. 
Ps the 10 lbs spool is the way to go, so much waste in the 1-2lbs spools.


----------



## johnnielsen (Feb 17, 2019)

Besides highlighting the weld area with chalk, it can sometimes help to point a halogen work light directly at your work area.


----------



## yycwelder (Mar 23, 2019)

Hopefully this spring I could host a small group of people interested in learning some welding basics in my garage/shop. I love to teach those who want to learn. 
It’s challenging to type/talk someone through welding tips and techniques. The number one rule you need to remember if you want to improve is being able to ‘see’ what is going on. First step is ensuring you have the proper shade lens. If it’s too light then you see spots after you stop welding. If it’s too dark you can’t really see anything other than the arc. Shade 10 is the starting point and then adjusting from there. I highly recommend the gold plated lenses as they allow the clearest vision. I’m not a big fan of auto darkening myself. A big window miller helmet from kms when the are on sale is a great deal for a fantastic helmet. Then buy a gold lens as a simple upgrade and you will have a fantastic setup. If you want you can upgrade the headgear as well but I’m not that picky but it is an option. So with that out of the way you don’t have to worry about your gear. You just have to focus on developing technique. Second step is making sure you are giving yourself the best chance to succeed. This means do a practice pass with you lid up and not pulling the trigger. Have the wire stick out past the end of the nozzle about 1/2” at most. The stick out and technical side of welding is unimportant at this time. Short version is the shorter the stick out the better. The longer the stick out and you begin to have problems. So with a bit of wire stick out you do your dry run. Position you body so that you can see the tip of the wire the entire time. If the nozzle blocks your view at any time you need to readjust so that you don’t lose sight of the wire. This will ensure you can ‘see’ the arc and puddle and surrounding area while actually welding. You should be in front of the puddle and not viewing it from behind while learning for best results. Now that you can ‘see’ do what they do to get to Carnegie hall, practice!


----------



## PeterT (Mar 23, 2019)

What a great gesture. I'm sure you will be oversubscribed. Just to refresh our memory, do you run MIG, TIG, Arc... all the above


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 23, 2019)

sounds wonderful!


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 23, 2019)

Man I could really use some one on one tutoring.  Please make this happen.


----------



## yycwelder (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm still figuring everything out on this forum.  So as I do I'll update my bio and such.  Until then a little extra typing practice won't hurt.  I'm a journeyman welder.  Have been for long enough I have to look up when I got issued my card.  Started mucking about with stick in the home garage when I was a young lad.  I've had experience in a few different types of welding processes. Mig, Tig, Stick, Oxy-acetylene, Spray metalizing(very cool but fairly specalized), Air-Carbon Arc gouging, Plasma cutting, Oxy-acetylene cutting.  I've worked on a variety of metals, mild steel, aluminium, stainless steel, cast iron, and have build up parts with stellite 6 and cobalt 21 for a machine shop.  The current shop I work at I'm the working metal shop foreman and we primarily run miller mig machines on mild steel.  My home garage/shop will be set up to run mig and I will have a plasma cutter as well.  When the budget permits I will add a Tig machine to the lineup.  A oxy-acetylene set up is in the near future as well with a meco mini torch for those tiny jobs.  I have one forge that I built so far but have plans for two new ones that I am in the process of designing currently.  My blacksmith teacher and mentor instilled in me the importance of sharing knowledge with those interested.  I will continue that tradition in my own way.  I have a solid base in blacksmithing knowledge but strive to learn and develop more in time.  Just so I don't bore anyone further if you want to know more I'm willing to meet up in the evenings to chat about things as my schedule permits.  If you can make it near the SE then I'm more likely able to make it out.  Did I mention I have two young kids?  If you read this far then thanks for taking the time.


----------



## yycwelder (Mar 24, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Man I could really use some one on one tutoring.  Please make this happen.


I'll do my best to make something happen.  Let's change the world one weld at a time.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 24, 2019)

So where in the S.E are you I’m in Dover glen and uses Denny’s Piegan trail.


----------



## yycwelder (Mar 24, 2019)

Tom O said:


> So where in the S.E are you I’m in Dover glen and uses Denny’s Piegan trail.



Lynnwood/Ogden. We’re practically neighbours. Denny’s is a short drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 24, 2019)

yycwelder said:


> I'm still figuring everything out on this forum.  So as I do I'll update my bio and such.  Until then a little extra typing practice won't hurt.  I'm a journeyman welder.  Have been for long enough I have to look up when I got issued my card.  Started mucking about with stick in the home garage when I was a young lad.  I've had experience in a few different types of welding processes. Mig, Tig, Stick, Oxy-acetylene, Spray metalizing(very cool but fairly specalized), Air-Carbon Arc gouging, Plasma cutting, Oxy-acetylene cutting.  I've worked on a variety of metals, mild steel, aluminium, stainless steel, cast iron, and have build up parts with stellite 6 and cobalt 21 for a machine shop.  The current shop I work at I'm the working metal shop foreman and we primarily run miller mig machines on mild steel.  My home garage/shop will be set up to run mig and I will have a plasma cutter as well.  When the budget permits I will add a Tig machine to the lineup.  A oxy-acetylene set up is in the near future as well with a meco mini torch for those tiny jobs.  I have one forge that I built so far but have plans for two new ones that I am in the process of designing currently.  My blacksmith teacher and mentor instilled in me the importance of sharing knowledge with those interested.  I will continue that tradition in my own way.  I have a solid base in blacksmithing knowledge but strive to learn and develop more in time.  Just so I don't bore anyone further if you want to know more I'm willing to meet up in the evenings to chat about things as my schedule permits.  If you can make it near the SE then I'm more likely able to make it out.  Did I mention I have two young kids?  If you read this far then thanks for taking the time.


Are you against oxy/propane?

For some odd reason oxy/propane has a stigma in the welding world. 

Just asking to hear your viewpoint. 

Yes, if you’re brazing a lot, oxy/acetylene is the way to go, in my opinion


----------



## yycwelder (Mar 25, 2019)

Chicken lights said:


> Are you against oxy/propane?
> 
> For some odd reason oxy/propane has a stigma in the welding world.
> 
> ...


Not against anything really.  I'd love to have a go at an oxy/propane set up but all the shops I've worked at always had acetylene.  Know anyone?
The oxy torch and tips I have are for acetylene so that would be the main factor for me.  I don't have the budget for setting up in propane currently.  Maybe in the future?  I definitely see some advantages to propane though.  So if I were to do it over again I'd do more research and give both options a fair shot at convincing me, regardless of history and familiarity.  The direction of my current shop would give propane a slight advantage as it would be one less cylinder/gas/fuel type to coordinate.  I'm passionate about forging so propane would already be available but having to switch a tank over is a negative for me as I like efficiency and would prefer to have a dedicated setup.  After all that rambling I guess it would depend on how it preforms for me and the numbers.
I believe one should always be open to new things and not hold fast to limiting beliefs.  Keep moving forward, make mistakes, learn from them and get better.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 26, 2019)

yycwelder said:


> Not against anything really.  I'd love to have a go at an oxy/propane set up but all the shops I've worked at always had acetylene.  Know anyone?
> The oxy torch and tips I have are for acetylene so that would be the main factor for me.  I don't have the budget for setting up in propane currently.  Maybe in the future?  I definitely see some advantages to propane though.  So if I were to do it over again I'd do more research and give both options a fair shot at convincing me, regardless of history and familiarity.  The direction of my current shop would give propane a slight advantage as it would be one less cylinder/gas/fuel type to coordinate.  I'm passionate about forging so propane would already be available but having to switch a tank over is a negative for me as I like efficiency and would prefer to have a dedicated setup.  After all that rambling I guess it would depend on how it preforms for me and the numbers.
> I believe one should always be open to new things and not hold fast to limiting beliefs.  Keep moving forward, make mistakes, learn from them and get better.


I primarily use torches for cutting or heating. I don’t even own a soldering tip, just a cutting torch. I’m not saying that to be condescending to anyone who does, I’m just stating my usage. 

In Ontario the large oxy cylinders are called K cylinders. I’m not sure if that’s a universal size? 

I can (roughly) use 10 k cylinders of oxygen to one 20 pound propane tank. A 20 pound propane tank is $20-30 to exchange. 

A small acetylene bottle is in the $100-150 range to have filled. 

I’ve been using oxy-propane for at least 8 years, and have known guys using it for 30+ years over careers 

Again, they mostly used it for cutting and heating also. 

It largely just comes down to cost for me. Being able to get propane on weekends is a bonus, too


----------



## Brian Ross (Apr 2, 2019)

If you go ahead with this, I could also benefit from some instruction.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 11, 2019)

I've been struggling through self-learning TIG welding, and it is SLOW...


----------



## Janger (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm in. MIG TIG Stick whatever all sounds good. Spray metalizing I'd love to see in person. That Abom guy on youtube has some interesting videos building up a worn shaft and then machining it to precise size. Are there other uses too?


----------



## Tom O (Apr 18, 2019)

I’d be interested too learning more about tig!


----------



## yycwelder (Apr 18, 2019)

Chicken lights said:


> I primarily use torches for cutting or heating. I don’t even own a soldering tip, just a cutting torch. I’m not saying that to be condescending to anyone who does, I’m just stating my usage.
> 
> In Ontario the large oxy cylinders are called K cylinders. I’m not sure if that’s a universal size?
> 
> ...



I did a little bit of reading as I'm interested in a propane/oxy set up eventually.  The saving in propane as a fuel can be offset by the increased oxy usage.  About 1:1 with oxy/acet and 4:1 with oxy/propane.  So I guess there will be regular oxy cylinder exchanges with the propane setup.  Also be aware that propane is heavier than air and acetylene is lighter.  Safety protocols are different for each.  I'll still eventually get a oxy/propane set up eventually as there are some specific situations that it would have an advantage.  Figured I'd update and share.


----------



## yycwelder (Apr 18, 2019)

Brian Ross said:


> If you go ahead with this, I could also benefit from some instruction.


Once I have the garage up and running I'll put up a post to sort out details and see what we can make happen.



Dabbler said:


> I've been struggling through self-learning TIG welding, and it is SLOW...


I don't know when I'll have a tig machine added to the lineup but if you have any questions I'm more than happy to help if I can.  Do you have your own machine?



Janger said:


> I'm in. MIG TIG Stick whatever all sounds good. Spray metalizing I'd love to see in person. That Abom guy on youtube has some interesting videos building up a worn shaft and then machining it to precise size. Are there other uses too?


Spray metalizing is pretty specialized but if you know anyone with the equipment then I'd be happy to see if I can make it go.  When I was using it the application was for building up precision ground rollers with a carbide/texture for grip and wear resistance.



Tom O said:


> I’d be interested too learning more about tig!


That's how it starts and then before you know it you're addicted.


----------

